# Install Help for VIP222k



## bryanh1618 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm stumped here, I bought a VIP222k on ebay, along with a Dish pro plus 1000.4, with the dpp44. I am at the menu screen to setup the signal and the dish pro plus 1000.4 is not an option. Did i get the correct dish? I'm not sure what to do here.

Thanks in advance,
Bryan


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's normal - do check switch first and you'll see the DPP44 and 1k4 designators on other screen. Must see I would say.
The screen is not updated since D500 dish.


----------



## InstallerIssues (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ what P Smith said.

Run a check switch, wait for it to finish hit done. Wait for it to get a signal lock and press done.


----------



## LostInJawja (Aug 3, 2011)

P Smith said:


> The screen is not updated since D500 dish.


What's up with the software in the receivers??? I have a new VIP-211k that says "Enter zip code and point to 105 or 121" (or something like that), even after Check Switch found a 1K.4 with EA LNBs. Sort of antediluvian.

I guess the programmer that set up that page left the company before EA satellites went up?:scratchin


----------



## InstallerIssues (Sep 11, 2011)

For whatever reason they never updated the check signal screen for the newer dishes (dishes newer the d500) however after you run the check switch it will detect the correct system just wont give you azimuth, skew, etc.


----------

